# Cairo rubbish



## MaidenScotland

I went for a walk yesterday and took some photos of the rubbish laying on the street and posted on my facebook, my friend from Cairo who is now living in Abuja, Nigeria tells me that the rubbish is picked up every week and it is the law that everyone must clean up outside their place once a month.. they have a designated day for it... If only it could happen here


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> I went for a walk yesterday and took some photos of the rubbish laying on the street and posted on my facebook, my friend from Cairo who is now living in Abuja, Nigeria tells me that the rubbish is picked up every week and it is the law that everyone must clean up outside their place once a month.. they have a designated day for it... If only it could happen here


Hadaba in Hurghada now has a daily (or twice daily) collection, run by HEPCA, from their own red HEPCA wheely bins. If only the rest of us could have that.


----------



## MaidenScotland

cairo st I see no sand from the Sahara horus


----------



## Horus

We get that here in the UK when the cats rip open the bags


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> We get that here in the UK when the cats rip open the bags




I am sure you do... but this is every day in Cairo and that will lay there for ever.. never picked up it may get swept further down the street but I can guarantee it will not be collect and disposed off ... you blamed the Saraha.


----------



## Horus

Looks like it is near Giza as I think I recognise the shop down the road

Yes it is terrible and I have seen worse that is quite tame I will get some pictures posted later

I came across a dead dog the once the smell was horrific

As for blaming the Sahara I have been recruited by the ministry of proganda LOL


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Looks like it is near Giza as I think I recognise the shop down the road
> 
> Yes it is terrible and I have seen worse that is quite tame I will get some pictures posted later
> 
> I came across a dead dog the once the smell was horrific




Lol its not near Giza.. it is behind me.

deary me now your saying its tame yet on a previous post you said cairo streets were dirty because of the Sahara... make up your mind


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol its not near Giza.. it is behind me.
> 
> deary me now your saying its tame yet on a previous post you said cairo streets were dirty because of the Sahara... make up your mind


Well I can't dispute the photos.

It's a bit like when Iraqi Information Minister said the American's are nowhere near the capital yet you could see the tanks in the background 

No that is not the Sahara as I can't see the obligatory Anubis or papyrus seller there but there is a broom so I expect someone tried to remove it but gave up the will to live

Yes I have seen much worse; one place I could not tell if it was fly tipping or an official rubbish dump and it was right next to a canal


----------



## Helen Ellis

Horus said:


> Well I can't dispute the photos.
> 
> It's a bit like when Iraqi Information Minister said the American's are nowhere near the capital yet you could see the tanks in the background
> 
> No that is not the Sahara as I can't see the obligatory Anubis or papyrus seller there but there is a broom so I expect someone tried to remove it but gave up the will to live
> 
> Yes I have seen much worse; one place I could not tell if it was fly tipping or an official rubbish dump and it was right next to a canal


We've all seen worse, but I suspect Maiden lives in one of the so called better areas, not in a slum, or on a building site like I do, and does not expect to see this filthy mess there. 
I could be wrong though.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> We've all seen worse, but I suspect Maiden lives in one of the so called better areas, not in a slum, or on a building site like I do, and does not expect to see this filthy mess there.
> I could be wrong though.




Helen I live in a beautiful building overlooking the river and Gizerah.. but right behind me it is a tip .. every street off the main road seems to be like this.. 
When I go walking there is an alley way I have to go through and the street cleaners dump everything the collect in there.. then when it gets to about 6f high they set fire to it.

There really is no need for the place to be in the mess that it is... I know other countries have litter problems but here they just throw everything onto the ground and walk away.. the lack of litter bins doesn't help. There seems to be no pride in ones surroundings. My building has an underground garage which is filthy and yet the boabs are quite happy to sit in there and eat, sleep and god alone knows what else, however there is now a huge pile of rubbish pushed against the wall across the street.. the garage is a bit cleaner now.


----------



## Lanason

Gladly I live in Rehab where there is NO rubbish. They have armies of street cleaners and they collect our rubbish EVERY night from outside my front gate. :clap2::clap2:
That's one reason why I live here and not Maaaaaadi.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Our rubbish is collected from the buildings every night without fail, this is just rubbish that people has dumped outside for whatever reason... the street cleaners here have no where to put the rubbish that they do sweep up... the sweep it to the end of the street and leave it.


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> Gladly I live in Rehab where there is NO rubbish. They have armies of street cleaners and they collect our rubbish EVERY night from outside my front gate. :clap2::clap2:
> That's one reason why I live here and not Maaaaaadi.


:amen:


----------



## MaidenScotland

This is the police station behind me.. a major station. There is without doubt at least 20 cars in this state parked behind it plus maybe 15 motorbikes and a couple of tuk tuks.. I couldn't photograph those because people were lined up to get their i.ds so this photograph is the same street just across the road. Ohh yes there is also a bus.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Our rubbish is collected from the buildings every night without fail, this is just rubbish that people has dumped outside for whatever reason... the street cleaners here have no where to put the rubbish that they do sweep up... the sweep it to the end of the street and leave it.


You probably have the building bawabs collecting rubbish from your doorstep, but like you said, after that there is no formal system for this rubbish to be collected, taken away and disposed off. So the streets around the buildings will be a complete dump, as your pics show.

Unfortunately most of Cairo is like that at the moment. In Alexandria, however, you can see the fairly modern trucks collecting rubbish every evening, so it can be done in Egypt...


----------



## Lanason

I should complain if I were you :frusty:

:rofl:


----------



## MaidenScotland

You go to Saudi, Oman,Dubai etc and it is spotless.... in Oman you get fined if your car is dirty!!

Laziness is the main problem here...


----------



## txlstewart

Lanason said:


> Gladly I live in Rehab where there is NO rubbish. They have armies of street cleaners and they collect our rubbish EVERY night from outside my front gate. :clap2::clap2:
> That's one reason why I live here and not Maaaaaadi.


Let's compare utility bills......my last electric bill was 35LE (with air con on all the time) and gas was 6LE.


----------



## Lanason

txlstewart said:


> Let's compare utility bills......my last electric bill was 35LE (with air con on all the time) and gas was 6LE.


which would I rather 

actually noise, and closeness to work an school were the main reasons :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> which would I rather
> 
> actually noise, and closeness to work an school were the main reasons :clap2:


a lack of noise I presume x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Double Olympic gold medal winner Andy Holmes dies | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## Sonrisa

My apartment in Degla is a ground floor with a “garden area, -which when I first moved, was used as a garbage dump-; because I didn’t have a gardener or a babwaab, I cleaned it and did the gardening myself, laid on a carpet of grass, plant little trees and flowers etc. 

Sadly, my various upstairs neighbours kept throwing litter from the balcony and windows, things like used tissues, empty bags of chipsy and snacks, cigarret butts, orange /banana peels and so on. And I got increasingly impatient about having to clean off their litter almost on a daily basis. One day, as I caught an older child from the 5th floor throwing rubbish from his balcony onto my hard worked garden, I went upstairs to talk to the family and confront them as softly and kindly as my patience would allow me. As I turned out, according to them, this kind of behaviour is perfectly acceptable because after all “the child is ONLY 11 years old” and doesn’t know better.

I have since given up on my garden, after one year of picking up someone elses rubbish and having things thrown like an used syringe or a soiled sanitary pad, I decided that it was not worth the trouble. Shame, I would have liked my children to enjoy the possibility of playing in the garden, but It just not going to happen. 

Anyways, I learnt the hard way that the streets are covered in rubbish because most Careens don’t know any better, they haven’t been educated and they don’t want to educate their children about keeping their surroundings clean. They just assume that someone else will clean up after them. Problem is nobody wants to clean the streets anymore.


----------



## txlstewart

Dizzie Izzie said:


> My apartment in Degla is a ground floor with a “garden area, -which when I first moved, was used as a garbage dump-; because I didn’t have a gardener or a babwaab, I cleaned it and did the gardening myself, laid on a carpet of grass, plant little trees and flowers etc.
> 
> Sadly, my various upstairs neighbours kept throwing litter from the balcony and windows, things like used tissues, empty bags of chipsy and snacks, cigarret butts, orange /banana peels and so on. And I got increasingly impatient about having to clean off their litter almost on a daily basis. One day, as I caught an older child from the 5th floor throwing rubbish from his balcony onto my hard worked garden, I went upstairs to talk to the family and confront them as softly and kindly as my patience would allow me. As I turned out, according to them, this kind of behaviour is perfectly acceptable because after all “the child is ONLY 11 years old” and doesn’t know better.
> 
> I have since given up on my garden, after one year of picking up someone elses rubbish and having things thrown like an used syringe or a soiled sanitary pad, I decided that it was not worth the trouble. Shame, I would have liked my children to enjoy the possibility of playing in the garden, but It just not going to happen.
> 
> Anyways, I learnt the hard way that the streets are covered in rubbish because most Careens don’t know any better, they haven’t been educated and they don’t want to educate their children about keeping their surroundings clean. They just assume that someone else will clean up after them. Problem is nobody wants to clean the streets anymore.



Sadly, this is the norm here. I reprimand children on the bus who throw their trash out the window, and they give me a look that says, "You idiotic American!" in return. There is a general lack of respect for others' belongings as well....


----------



## Helen Ellis

Dizzie Izzie said:


> My apartment in Degla is a ground floor with a “garden area, -which when I first moved, was used as a garbage dump-; because I didn’t have a gardener or a babwaab, I cleaned it and did the gardening myself, laid on a carpet of grass, plant little trees and flowers etc.
> 
> Sadly, my various upstairs neighbours kept throwing litter from the balcony and windows, things like used tissues, empty bags of chipsy and snacks, cigarret butts, orange /banana peels and so on. And I got increasingly impatient about having to clean off their litter almost on a daily basis. One day, as I caught an older child from the 5th floor throwing rubbish from his balcony onto my hard worked garden, I went upstairs to talk to the family and confront them as softly and kindly as my patience would allow me. As I turned out, according to them, this kind of behaviour is perfectly acceptable because after all “the child is ONLY 11 years old” and doesn’t know better.
> 
> I have since given up on my garden, after one year of picking up someone elses rubbish and having things thrown like an used syringe or a soiled sanitary pad, I decided that it was not worth the trouble. Shame, I would have liked my children to enjoy the possibility of playing in the garden, but It just not going to happen.
> 
> Anyways, I learnt the hard way that the streets are covered in rubbish because most Careens don’t know any better, they haven’t been educated and they don’t want to educate their children about keeping their surroundings clean. They just assume that someone else will clean up after them. Problem is nobody wants to clean the streets anymore.


I had MUCH worse thrown into my back garden in Alex. eventually my elderly maid went up and told them that she was the one who had to clean it up, not the foreigner!!!
What kind of person throws faeces out the window, It says it all doesn't it.


----------



## Horus

The above situations are shocking 

You find fly tipping in Sharm in isolated places however I have not seen people throw rubbish from the window

Looks like Sharm is a sterile bubble


----------



## DeadGuy

txlstewart said:


> Sadly, this is the norm here. I reprimand children on the bus who throw their trash out the window, and they give me a look that says, "You idiotic American!" in return. There is a general lack of respect for others' belongings as well....


I wish I could say that it's just others' belongings that the majority of people in here do not respect.........You should see what a driver would do after hitting a PERSON if he/she thought that no one saw them


----------



## DeadGuy

Horus said:


> The above situations are shocking
> 
> You find fly tipping in Sharm in isolated places however I have not seen people throw rubbish from the window
> 
> Looks like Sharm is a sterile bubble


I wonder if that could possibly be cause of the fact that the majority of Sharm's residents are..................NOT Egyptians?


----------



## Sonrisa

Yuk , Helen, I feel sorry for you, that sounds like a difficult neighbour too!

Horus, I agree, you have been in your own little bubble when visiting Egypt, and I am sure that some of your views will change once you move here permanently.


----------



## Horus

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Yuk , Helen, I feel sorry for you, that sounds like a difficult neighbour too!
> 
> Horus, I agree, you have been in your own little bubble when visiting Egypt, and I am sure that some of your views will change once you move here permanently.


I do live on Planet Horus innit


----------



## Helen Ellis

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Yuk , Helen, I feel sorry for you, that sounds like a difficult neighbour too!
> 
> Horus, I agree, you have been in your own little bubble when visiting Egypt, and I am sure that some of your views will change once you move here permanently.


Should have added I don't live there now, and that was walking distance from the British consulate in Alex, a "nice" neighbourhood. I'm now on a building site in Hurghada with wild dogs roaming in packs!!!! Lovely.


----------



## Sonrisa

:


Helen Ellis said:


> Should have added I don't live there now, and that was walking distance from the British consulate in Alex, a "nice" neighbourhood. I'm now on a building site in Hurghada with wild dogs roaming in packs!!!! Lovely.



Pre-exposure rabies shots are in order then. I am so scared of the desert dogs. Mind you they are normally harmless.


----------



## Whiskey96

There is SOME hope yet.... but I wonder how many of those that moan will join in...
If you are a Facebook member, just search for "Keep Egypt Clean Project"...

*Keep Egypt Clean Project*

There will be an event this Friday. This event is hosted by Mayada Mahmoud. She hosts a cleaning event every week and they have a lot of group members that attend.

Let's all make this a weekly event, let's make it as big as possible. We have more than 75,000 people that have the same goal. So for all of those people that wanted to help... out, for all of those people that wanted to do something, and for all of those people that wanted to make a change, this is your chance!

The details of the event are below. Please do your best to attend if you can, I want you to surprise me on Friday!See more

Cleaning Streets 
*Location:* Meeting Point Almaza infront of Cook Door beside Koshk Mickey


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whiskey96 said:


> There is SOME hope yet.... but I wonder how many of those that moan will join in...
> If you are a Facebook member, just search for "Keep Egypt Clean Project"...
> 
> *Keep Egypt Clean Project*
> 
> There will be an event this Friday. This event is hosted by Mayada Mahmoud. She hosts a cleaning event every week and they have a lot of group members that attend.
> 
> Let's all make this a weekly event, let's make it as big as possible. We have more than 75,000 people that have the same goal. So for all of those people that wanted to help... out, for all of those people that wanted to do something, and for all of those people that wanted to make a change, this is your chance!
> 
> The details of the event are below. Please do your best to attend if you can, I want you to surprise me on Friday!See more
> 
> Cleaning Streets
> *Location:* Meeting Point Almaza infront of Cook Door beside Koshk Mickey




I had a quick look and applaud those that will go and help. I also read earlier in the week the school that went out and cleaned round their area:clap2:
I will not be helping out. I cannot read all the comments because I will not click on like.. if I do I open myself up to being asked to be friends from men.


----------



## Whiskey96

Well, I clicked on it a while ago, and made a number of statements....

So far, no men have been bothering me......


----------



## Sonrisa

Well I like it and have done so in fb. Wish I could help BUt I am busy tomorrow  (and for the whole of next week considering that school/nursery are closed!)


----------



## SHendra

This is impressive. I went and liked to. Wonder if they do simular in Alexs. The zoo here needs a real big clean its heart breaking seeing people throw cans etc into the animal pens!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whiskey96 said:


> Well, I clicked on it a while ago, and made a number of statements....
> 
> So far, no men have been bothering me......




maybe your not as lucky as me 

If you look back I posted a few of the messages I get and had the advice to take Egypt off all my profile pages to stop this as this is what the advisers had to do to prevent being hassled


----------

